# Man Cave in Progress



## Eddie44 (Oct 20, 2010)

The wife and I decided to remodel the master bath.  I managed to pull off a major coup.  I got the remodeler to throw in a garage remodel in return for them using our bath as a before/after on their website. Wife got the bath done and I got the garage done. 

Here are some before and after shots.  It is a three car garage but the bench and cabinets are mostly on the single bay side.  The two car side is for the daily drivers.  We still have wall painting and racedeck to do. 

View attachment IMG00121-20100920-0733.jpg


View attachment DSCN1338.jpg


View attachment DSCN1342.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job Eddie! Love the collection of vettes as well!


----------



## Eddie44 (Oct 21, 2010)

guess you can tell I'm a Vette enthusiast huh?

Talked to the painter today.  We're going to do the bottom 3 ft in dark gray to match the newer Vette and the top portion a very light gray to match the bench top they did.  Should be doing the 2nd week of Nov.


----------



## havasu (Oct 22, 2010)

I vote a third offsetting color, like a 3" red pinstripe to match the car on the left as well! 

Those pics of the vettes have me salivating, damn you! :rockin:


----------



## Eddie44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, here are a few shots of the paint job.  Floor is next. 

View attachment DSCN1419.jpg


View attachment DSCN1415.jpg


View attachment DSCN1416.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 27, 2010)

Really nice job! What type of tape did you use to prevent underbleeding?


----------



## Eddie44 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have to admit I had it done professionally.  I believe the painter used blue painters tape but I know he went back and touched up the line by hand.

I'm still considering your suggestion of a contrasting stripe.  I think it would give it a real finished look but the wife doesn't think we need it.


----------



## havasu (Nov 28, 2010)

If the wife has allowed you to have that nice garage, and the vettes from the past, you certainly don't want to tick her off, so I'd go with what she says! I still think a contrasting third color, which matched the cabinets, would look trick!


----------



## Eddie44 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah! 37 yrs with her I've come to the conclusion that she's a keeper.  I've also learned to give her time to get used to some of my wild ideas.  She didn't like the idea of two tone gry but she loves it now that it's done.  I'll give her a few months and keep showing her examples of the stripe and she'll finally accept it.  I don't push or she pushes back. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Eddie44 (Jan 10, 2011)

BDay gift addition to the "Man Cave".  I mounted it next to the Vette banner. 

I have at least one of each Vette I've owned over the years

02 wht/blk C5 convertible (gone)
06 blk C6 coupe (gone)
09 cyber gray coupe ( current DD)
66 laguna blue coupe (current weekend toy)

I must admit though I have the first diecast I ever got and that's my dream car, an AC Cobra.


----------



## havasu (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice display case. How on earth do you keep little one's hands out of there. My grandkids would have those diecasts all over the floor!


----------



## Eddie44 (Jan 10, 2011)

It has a key lock on the front.  I wanted that in particular since it's in the garage and with my luck I'd leave the garage door up one time and some neighbor kid would have half the collection in his bedroom.


----------



## havasu (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahh, locked down. That's a smart move!


----------



## Eddie44 (Feb 13, 2011)

I made another addition to the "man cave".   2.5 cubic foot and even black to go with the gray/black color scheme.


----------

